# Not growing (AT all)



## god of war (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok so my first time growing. its outdoors and he hasnt grow a bit for a few weeks. So i moved him under the sun and all the leafs died and now theres 2 little green onces. He gets full sun now. 

Plus what are thos white things? are those buds?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

Whats with the plant being called a "HE" ???
the only purpose of a male is for pollen. Its the ladies ya want when it comes to herb. 
Please read this....http://greenmanspage.com/guides/


----------



## Canso (Oct 11, 2006)

It might be getting cold,  and days are getting short.
What is the size of the plant?
White Hairs?  that will be your bud forming


----------



## god of war (Oct 11, 2006)

Where i live it doesnt have winter or get temp is mid 80's everyday
Well i did alot of things wrong. I think i over waterd her and shocked her when i transplanted her. Shes about maybe 6 '' tall a long stem and 2 very small green leafs. Others died. there was a pre flower (i think) but it got burn from the sun i think. I live in a very tropical area.


What i want to know is will she recover?


----------

